# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco dr-135

## HazyGhost

0 ,     ??       :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## HazyGhost

:      1       ,         0       .    ,           :?

----------


## HazyGhost

?      ,

----------


## HazyGhost

? =(

----------


## HazyGhost

,   ?

----------


## HazyGhost

> .   .       CLONE   3.5.


   ...
    ?

----------


## ru9tr

?(    FUNK)

----------

,  .

----------

.....

----------


## HazyGhost

? http://www.cqham.ru/alinco.htm
   20   com  ?

----------


## HazyGhost

"Error in RS232C line. Data transfer unabled."   .....     ??

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

CLONE .     F + CALL  33 .  .

----------

.
   -

    - ,    .
  - -   .

 -  DW ,  - .     .

----------


## HazyGhost

....=(

----------


## HazyGhost

?    (dj-195)     (dr-135)  ?

----------


## spartac

> ,      ,  .   2    GM300,  -,,   IcomF3-F4


    .

!       ?

----------

, 2,     361  4(2,  ),    5   (7805   )   .

----------


## HazyGhost

512 ?   ...

----------

